# Winter's here and...



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

...well it is for us in the northern hemisphere. So what were your high points of the season and what will you be doing this winter?

The highpoint for me by a country mile was caddying for my son in the Final Qualifier for the British Open. No he didn't get through but what a proud day. From driving through the gate, standing on the practice ground with some top pro's, including ex-Ryder Cup Captain Mark James, to walking onto the last green with the boy - WOW! A day that will live long in the memory banks.

From the playing perspective its not been a fantastic year but the round with 7 birdies in was a real buzz, and reminded me there's still life in the old coffin dodger. The clubs that are in the bag now are different to what I played with all summer, apart from Old Faithful the putter. And as I normally do, the winter will be the 'work' time when I get to know the new sticks.

So now its winter time, and to prove it there's hail hammering the conservatory roof. We've gone onto the short course, 6200yds par72, and some damn fool has left a window open - the draught off the North Sea is wicked! Golf continues but sometimes its more a war of attrition. The hip flask has been filled several times and provides a few little pick-me-ups. Saturday also saw flasks of spicy Mullagatawny soup coming out.

Post round the cool beers have given way to a nice thick Guinness, or 3... and early January will no doubt see each of our Saturday group arrange something warm for our return to the clubhouse - a stew or Lancashire Hotpot.

The weather may have changed but the fun continues - this coming Saturday is our Saturday crowd's Christmas Dinner, all 32 of us inc. wives. The ladies will be dressed in their finery, and us guys may even try a clean shirt. But whatever happens there will be wild stories and great banter - isn't golf great!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, Just hitting those good shots. The down side has been the putting. I want the snow gone to play
My only other option is picking on Surtees, Cajun, DennisM, Fourputt, Steve and you for fun while I'm dormant.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

broken tee said:


> Well, Just hitting those good shots. The down side has been the putting. I want the snow gone to play
> My only other option is picking on Surtees, Cajun, DennisM, Fourputt, Steve and you for fun while I'm dormant.


Jeez Bob, I'd have thought you were hunkered down in your cave by now...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Not yet, I'm going to play winter golf anytime the snow is off and the temp is above 0C. other wise I'll be at the mercy of the lotus blossom


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes winter is here 
During the winter I am an avid indoorsman, almost to the point of hibernation. Only solice is the golf channel
The golf highlight of the year for me was winning the Match Play championship. But the band (along with home ownership) has taken time away from practicing and golf . Hmmmm now that I think of it, the job is what is taking my time away from golf and music. I need to win the lottery lol


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Guys, I feel for you. This is the best weather we enjoy all year and with the bigger medical issues nearly over, I'm dieing to start playing golf again before it gets too hot in the spring and summer.

Stay warm...


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Our club pro is selling inflatable armbands and has asked the members to help him build an Ark.


----------

